# Manna Pro Goat Minerals - how much for each kid?



## sharkespeare (Jun 14, 2012)

My two pygmy bucklings just had their first vet check-up the other day, and she recommended that I supply them with minerals. I picked up a bag of the Manna Pro, and the feeding guidelines on the back say that each goat should get 1/4 to 1/2 an ounce per day, but how much should kids get? I'm assuming that measurement is for adults. I also have permerthin Prozap Insectrin Dust, and I'm wondering how to adjust the dosage for that as well. It has a dosage for 'pets under 20 pounds'. Would that be the correct dosage to use when I'm applying the dust? I'm probably going to call my vet back later today but I'm trying not to bother her too much, so any info you could give me would be greatly appreciated! Thanks! 

(Also, a side note: sometimes after one of my kids (a bottle baby) eats his morning grain, which he's being slowly weaned off of so he can get wethered, he'll hunch his back and walk a few steps. It's the only time I've seen him do it, but I've seen him do that on at least two separate occasions now. Could it be worms? The vet did take a fecal sample from each, but we don't have the results yet. The kids also got an ivomec lice and dewormer shot when she was here.)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Place the minerals out in a spill proof feeder and allow them to access it free choice.... The Manna Pro contains ammonium chloride too, I personally reccomend keeping kids on grain the first year for maximum growth and development, providing them a mineral with the AC as you have helps prevent UC.... As far as the one boy hunching up after he eats, if it's a sideways twisty type hunch I've had dam raised kids do that after eating, never any particular reason for it.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The minerals can be left out in a spill proof container that they can eat as much as they want. 

The ivomec shot is also a wormer not just for lice. It does not kill all worms but many. 

What kind of grain are they on? If it is a feed that contains amonium chloride then I would just keep feeding it. All my boys get grain and I recommend it for all kids wethers included for at least the first year.


----------



## sharkespeare (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! I ended up calling the vet and found out that one of the tests came back positive for Coccidia, but it's not severe, so we're meeting her tonight to pick up the medicine. I'm so glad I had panicked a few days prior and had the vets come to see them! They said they didn't see any worms, which is great, because at first I was thinking they could have barber pole. They're on Purina Goat Chow right now, and timothy hay. I'm not sure if the feed itself has ammonium chloride.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------

